# Windows for music production? Windows 7? Or 10?



## Viegaard (Dec 13, 2016)

Which version of Windows is most suitable for music production?

(Which has the option to run as little annyong background programs as possible?)


----------



## JohnG (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi there,

Personally, I decided that I wanted to move to 10 because 7 is getting old. However, another member started a very interesting thread that pertains to your question: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/anybody-using-this-version-of-windows.57869/

I can't recommend this myself because I'm not using it, but if I were deciding I would look at it very carefully. It looks interesting, especially for PC slave computers.

Good luck on your decision. If you do decided on 10, there are some suggestions on this forum about how to tweak Windows 10 that can improve performance.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 13, 2016)

JohnG said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Personally, I decided that I wanted to move to 10 because 7 is getting old. However, another member started a very interesting thread that pertains to your question: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/anybody-using-this-version-of-windows.57869/
> 
> ...



How do you like 10? Is it true what people say that it will start running upgrades by itself which might might cause the OS to run like crap temporarely while it updates?


----------



## JohnG (Dec 13, 2016)

@Viegaard It does run upgrades by itself. If you buy the Pro version you can slow it down but not turn it off completely. 

I use Windows only on slave PCs so I don't have to keep them connected to the internet; thus, for most of the time I'm able to thwart Microsoft's crafty plan.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 14, 2016)

There are tweaks in Win 10 registry which allow to disable updates


----------



## Pietro (Dec 15, 2016)

I've been on W10 for more than a year on two machines (and soon additionally on Surface Pro). These were upgraded from 7 and 8. Everything runs at least just as good as on Windows 7 and I wouldn't go back. New look, new features, security updates and stability make this a great system.

I've never noticed when are the updates downloaded and prepared on my main machine, which has Windows and programs on an SSD. They basically install when you shut it down. App updates are installed in the background (although by default, they don't) and I never notice that either. This is on W10 Pro.

On my other PC, with a HDD and W10 Home, which is a gaming rig, I don't notice these much either. Though it will notify me, when the update is prepared and ask to reboot.

I think updates are nothing to be worried about. I've never had issues due to Windows updates. I believe they are not even being done when you work, only when you reboot. And before they are issued to public, thousands if not millions of insiders would test it.

- Piotr


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 15, 2016)

Windows 10 is slicker in many minor ways - it's stable (never had a crash at all here and I was an early adopter). There is a lot to be said for staying with the latest. Win 7 is also very good and stable would not cause issues, but your personal experience of windows would be better in win 10

Z


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 15, 2016)

All of my computers are now on Windows 10 and so far I have not had any issues at all. There are some minor tweaks that need to be done (e.g. how and when you get updates, etc.). But once you have that in hand, it seems to be smooth sailing so far. I even have an older version of Cubase working fine, when Steinberg themselves said that it would not work. The positive things about Win10 are that it seems to have far less bloat than previous versions. I think one of the lead developers is also a musician. I remember watching a video of him in his studio with his modular synth behind him. In and of itself that may or may not mean anything, but at least there seems to be someone there who is aware of our particular needs.


----------

